# Das sind ALLE Dschungel-Kandidaten 2011



## Mandalorianer (11 Jan. 2011)

*Ich bin ein Star ...
Das sind ALLE Dschungel-Kandidaten 2011
​*


*Am 14. Januar startet auf RTL wieder das Dschungelcamp – und endlich sind alle Kandidaten bekannt. BUNTE.de verrät Ihnen, welche Promis in den Urwald gehen. ​*


Das Rätselraten um die diesjährigen Bewohner des RTL-Dschungelcamps hat ein Ende. Der TV-Sender hat nun die Promis bekannt gegeben, die sich ab Freitag auf Ekelprüfungen im australischen Dschungel einstellen können. Und so viel sei schon mal verraten: Schönheitschirurgen-Witwe Tatjana Gsell (39) wird leider nicht die Möglichkeit bekommen, folgenden Satz zu schreien: „Ich bin ein Star – holt mich hier raus!“

Doch keine Sorge, auch in diesem Jahr werden wieder diverse C-Promis für viel Unterhaltung im wohl spanndendsten Camp der Welt sorgen. Und damit es noch mehr zu lästern gibt, kämpfen in diesem Jahr sogar elf Kandidaten um die begehrte Krone des Dschungelkönigs.

Alt-Hippie Rainer Langhans (70), Schauspieler Mathieu Carrière (60), Model Gitta Saxx (45), „Hinter Gittern“-Star Katy Karrenbauer (48), Ex-„Bro´Sis“-Sängerin Indira Weis (31), Heidi Klums einstiger „Germany´s Next Top Model“-Schützling Sarah Knappik (24), Es-„US 5“-Sänger Jay Khan (28), Schwimmer Thomas Rupprath (33), Wedding-Planner Frank Matthée (42) und Moderator Peer Kusmagk (35) sind in diesem Jahr mit von der Partie. Und eine besonders überraschende Teilnehmerin zählt ebenfalls zu den Kandidaten: Eva Jacob (67) von den berühmten „Jacob Sisters“. Auch sie zieht ins Dschungelcamp ein.

*
Ab Freitag heißt es dann mitfiebern, mitreden, mitlästern. Wir sind jedenfalls schon gespannt,
wer als erstes zur Ekel-Prüfung antreten muss und welcher Promi sich im Urwald als echte Giftschlange entpuppt!*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (11 Jan. 2011)

Hiess das nicht "ich bin *KEIN* Star..."  :thx:


----------



## posemuckel (11 Jan. 2011)

Die Ekel-Prüfung an sich besteht doch darin, sich mit allen diesen zumeist nichtsnutzigen, überflüssigen und zu Recht vergessenen "Promis" (?????) an einem Ort zu befinden.
Mir wird schon beim Gedanken daran schlecht!!!!!!!


----------



## redfive (11 Jan. 2011)

Möge der Dschungel gewinnen!


----------



## juliaweger (11 Jan. 2011)

na dann können wir ja mal ganz gespannt sein, was uns so erwartet =)


----------



## DonEnrico (11 Jan. 2011)

So kommt man wieder in die Presse!


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2011)

Das sind ja nicht mal C-Promis


----------



## beachkini (11 Jan. 2011)

Indira Weis (31): 
Mit ihren Kollegen von Bro’Sis gab’s Zoff – Im Dschungel soll es besser laufen. Indira verspricht: „Wenn ich das Finale gewinne, gibt es einen Indira-Strip!“

einzig vielleicht schöne an dem ganzen


----------



## willbilder (11 Jan. 2011)

Wenn die noch nur mal anfangen würden die ganzen Z-Promis auch in dem Dschungel zu lassen.


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2011)

Wenn sie im Dschungel bleiben würden, so würde sie sicher kaum einer vermissen. Oder tue ich dem einen oder anderen Unrecht??


----------



## Summertime (12 Jan. 2011)

Diese Versager sollten im Dschungel bleiben. Die Welt würde Langhans und co nicht vermissen.


----------



## chefbob (12 Jan. 2011)

ich bin echt mal gespannt was da so geht !!


----------

